# Finally found the 1911 I want



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out which 1911 look and style i want as a range and show gun for some time now. I have many guns for carrying, hunting and normal use but this is one to not use as a tool but for my own gun porn. Gonna get one and change the grips and put it in a glass display case in my bedroom so i can look at it every day! And yes I know that is a little wierd but all that matters to me is what i think and so be it! Plus it will be one i will pass down to my children.

So the question is where do yall use for large selection of upgrade parts in one reasonable priced place?
Thinking Ill order one in about 2 months after research upgrades...

Also does anyone know someone who etches into guns?(thinking last name since plan to keep forever and pass down)

THANKS


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Arrrg, etching a Colt (sever body shivers)

That's one fine piece there. Just no better looking pistol, even after 101 years.

Not sure about parts but Brownells and Numrich usually have a lot of parts for them.

Beautiful pistol.

Rick


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Colt does engraving.

Nutmeg Sports also does engraving and makes skrimshawed pre-ban elephant ivory grips. If you looking for something cheaper and more practical VZ grips are my favorites. I buy most if not all my gun parts from Brownells. Also, I don't know if you know or not, but most parts on a 1911 require fitting. Most likely your going to have to find a good local gunsmith or send the gun off.

Good luck finding any Colt 1911, they are a small time shop that's a shadow of their former self. Also, they sell quickly.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want a sure nuff badass 1911 that you don't have to add all the "extras" to and etching buy a Les Baer or Ed Brown. Amazing guns that would be a true "wall hanger". Id be willing to let you shoot mine. By the time you buy the colt and did all extras you could have invested in a Baer or Brown. Colt ain't what they once were, not saying their junk so all you Colt fanboys calm down. JMHO


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful pistol. I want S & W 1911 SC E in stainless. They are just like fine art to me. So I do understand your feelings about one.


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Thoughts*

I guess my father always talked about his favorite gun being a colt 45 1911 that i feel like it would be a tribute to his memory for me? And if colt is the one famous for starting the look and frame of 1911 it sounds/feels better rolling off my tough i guess? I own many guns maybe 35ish but even though oportunity arose many times i passed because i only want to buy/own one 1911 ever.(really not my perfered style,to big) There is one fore sale here currently that is real close to the one i want but doesnt have the under rails for a accesory.And i guess i could just have the grips engraved so not to devalue the gun.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

ATWORK said:


> I guess my father always talked about his favorite gun being a colt 45 1911 that i feel like it would be a tribute to his memory for me? And if colt is the one famous for starting the look and frame of 1911 it sounds/feels better rolling off my tough i guess? I own many guns maybe 35ish but even though oportunity arose many times i passed because i only want to buy/own one 1911 ever.(really not my perfered style,to big) There is one fore sale here currently that is real close to the one i want but doesnt have the under rails for a accesory.And i guess i could just have the grips engraved so not to devalue the gun.


Fair enough. Let me see what I can do. I have a buddy with a TON on Colt 1911. Might be able to hook you up. He sold 2 last week LNIB.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

A few custom engraved 1911s on gunbroker

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=301197297

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=299363544

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=300532716

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=300904208


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh My!! those are fantastic!!!


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*Wow*

Coastal I hate you. I think i might have to buy the second one. I dont even think I would shoot it, but seeing it every night before bed would put a smile on my face! THANKS


----------

